

Api.authorize.net is down at 2AM EST - oijaf888

Anyone else finding that api.authorize.net is timing out for them? It seems to have started about 30 minutes ago for us.<p>Edit: Appears to have come back up around 2:10.<p>Does anyone know of a system status link for authorize? Their twitter feed hasn't been updated since their large outage a year ago.
======
richo
How is this news?!

~~~
oijaf888
It was news and covered on HN and a lot of other venues when they were down
last time. Probably because they are one of the larger payment processors and
many sites on the internet run off of them. Just a guess though, it might be
some other reason.

